# Fathers time in merchant navy ww2



## pez (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm trying to research which ships my father sailed on, and where he sailed. Any info or old merchant navy mates. His name was Edward Francis Perry
born 1926 in Newport,Gwent and lived in Pill. His father was Jamaican. All I know is he probably sailed out of Newport docks, and sailed with a friend called Reece Glasgow.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

This may be the man you are looking for
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...543&CATLN=7&Highlight=,PERRY,E&accessmethod=0
If you need any help just make another post
Roger


----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2009)

*thanks*

thanks Roger
Will check it out asap


----------



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

hi pez, have wanted to get my fathers seagoing war records for years, so yesterday phoned national archives at kew, was told how to do it on line, very helpful people, filled form out on line, sent it and one day later got email saying my records were ready with the cost of search, £7. 00. paid on line and awaiting arrival, all in 24 hours. fantastic service. STORES. ( tony )


----------

